# Modifier 27



## mar53tha (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a radiology claim with a 27 modifier.  What is this modifier and can it be used on a radiology claim??

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 4, 2009)

The 27 modifier is for facility E&M levels only.  It is to indicate the second and subsequent Er or Clinic visit on the same day, so no it does not apply to radiology codes, only E&M.


----------



## dmaec (Aug 4, 2009)

could have been a typo - might have meant 26 mod (profee side)..??

just guessing...


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 4, 2009)

That would make more sense, but it stands to reason the 27 would cause more confusion.


----------

